# Looking for a lab puppy



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I posted in upland bird hunting dog forum, but will try it here too.

I'm looking for a lab puppy for the geauga county ducks unlimited banquet October 1st. If anyone knows of anything available around this time let me know please




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, this will probably cause a stir. But IMO auctioning off a puppy in a room full of people drinking heavily isn't what I would call a good idea for the dog. Most reputable breeders that I know would never think to donate a puppy for auction. POTENTIAL buyers remorse after the (hangover settles) could result in a puppy being shuffled, neglected etc.

I suggest perhaps looking for a trainer to donate "Basic Field Training Certificate". Typically the price range from this is $500-$1000. Check with your HRC, I am sure some trainers would be very interested in this!


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Well, this will probably cause a stir. But IMO auctioning off a puppy in a room full of people drinking heavily isn't what I would call a good idea for the dog. Most reputable breeders that I know would never think to donate a puppy for auction. POTENTIAL buyers remorse after the (hangover settles) could result in a puppy being shuffled, neglected etc.
> 
> I suggest perhaps looking for a trainer to donate "Basic Field Training Certificate". Typically the price range from this is $500-$1000. Check with your HRC, I am sure some trainers would be very interested in this!


Right on. Best to do a certificate of some kind. That has the potential to turn out very badly for the dog. It's not a goldfish at a carnival, that's a huge responsibility to take on an impulse.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

We ended up getting a puppy from a local breeder last minute. A lady was supposed to buy the puppy from the breeder but could not commit due to work travel. The puppy was bought from a hunter who was looking for a dog to train for waterfowl hunting. I happen to know the guy and the dog will be going to a very good home


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

